# Chicken & Rice Recipes anyone?



## bookstar (Jan 23, 2005)

Hello,
I am wanting to eat chicken breasts and brown rice, but I cannot stand them plain.

I am wondering if anyone knows of some good, low fat/sugar recipes that include chiken breasts and brown rice? Note, I am on a cutting diet, so it needs to be healthy, low fat and low sugar if possible.

I am also wondering if anyone knows of a good low fat low sugar sauce that mixes well with chicken and rice? How about any healthy pre-made sauce packets at the supermarket?

I just need ways of eating chicken as my taste has gotten very stale for both chicken and rice. But I know they are the two best foods for a healthy cutting diet, so i must keep eating it. I just need some boosting for the taste buds   

thank you guys!!!!!!


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 23, 2005)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41603

this is my flavorful choice... might want to check out more of the recipe forum also


----------



## Navyguy808 (Jan 23, 2005)

throw some olive oil on it and make some chicken fried rice....


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 24, 2005)

look in the recipe thread for the jambalaya!! Made it last week, its awesome! (veggies, chicken, rice...healthy as heck!)


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 24, 2005)

2 cups rice
1 chk breast


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

bookstar said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am wanting to eat chicken breasts and brown rice, but I cannot stand them plain.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows of some good, low fat/sugar recipes that include chiken breasts and brown rice? Note, I am on a cutting diet, so it needs to be healthy, low fat and low sugar if possible.
> ...



Do as crazy said and check out the sup forum for recipes.

As for sauces...any pre-made sauce will ussually have a lot of sugar or fat or both.  I wouldn't trust any of them.  However there are some sugar free, low fat dressings out there that i have used before and they taste pretty good.  Just cut the chicken up, put it and the rice in a bowl then mix it all together with some of the dressing.  Little different of a taste and I enjoyed it

Also try using some seasonings in both...mix some veggies with the rice for flavor and throw some of your favorite spices on the chicken...BBQ it up.  That never gets old.  You can also try boiling your chicken with a chicken broth cube or two for some added flavor.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 24, 2005)

Imma brave the so-freaking-cold-damn-I-hate-Canada weather tonite and BBQ my chicken... Outdoors that is!! Im such a beast!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Imma brave the so-freaking-cold-damn-I-hate-Canada weather tonite and BBQ my chicken... Outdoors that is!! Im such a beast!!


George forman...I use it every day!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> George forman...I use it every day!


I know, I own one...but it just dont taste the same!  I wish I could BBQ daily!!YUM!


----------



## JoeR. (Jan 24, 2005)

Dice the chicken up and mix with the brown rice, then add in a ton of cajun seasoning.  Make sure your drinka  lot of water though, as cajun seasoning has lots of sodium.


----------



## Deezus (Jan 24, 2005)

use saffron yellow rice, and use chicken broth instead of water, it is quite good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 24, 2005)

I still use white rice at this point of my cut


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2005)

Chipolte Tabasco hot sauce is excellent on chik and rice, as well as mustard, soy sauce, or low sugar ketchup (sounds wierd, but it's a nice change of pace.)  Also, try mixing in some veggies to break it up.  I cut my rice in half (down to 1 cup cooked) and added 1/2 a bag of frozen green stuff (broccoli or green beans good, frozen spinach very good.)  It makes a huge difference in the taste and texture.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Imma brave the so-freaking-cold-damn-I-hate-Canada weather tonite and BBQ my chicken... Outdoors that is!! Im such a beast!!


 Word.


----------



## bookstar (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks guys! I better get a cookin ;-)


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 28, 2005)

INGREDIENTS:

3/4 cup cooked brown rice 
1 tsp. lemon juice 
2 oz. cooked breast chicken 
1 tsp. low sodium soy sauce 
1 Tbsp. parmesan cheese 
1/4 tsp. parsley 1 clove garlic, chopped 
2 Tbsp. raw chopped vegetables (onion, green pepper, spinach, broccoli) 
2 Tsp. milled flax seeds
PREPARATION:

Steam vegetables in small amount of water until crisp tender. Add rice, chicken, soy sauce, spices, lemon juice and cook over low heat to warm. Sprinkle on cheese, flax seeds, and serve.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 28, 2005)

Wild and Brown Rice Chicken Salad

1 broiler-fryer chicken, cooked, skinned, boned and broken into pieces
1 box (6 ounces) long grain brown and wild rice with seasonings
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/2 cup chopped pickled sweet red pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
1/2 cup sliced green onion
1/2 cup pine nuts
1 package (10 ounces) frozen peas, thawed 
Cook rice according to package directions, omitting all butter or margarine; set aside to cool. 
Place warm chicken in medium bowl and pour over broth and lemon juice; sprinkle with salt and pepper. 
In large bowl, mix together pickled pepper and celery. Add green onion, separating into rings and tossing lightly. Add rice, stirring gently. Add chicken with juice and broth. Finally add pine nuts and green peas. Mix well, cover and refrigerate until completely chilled. Serve on dark green lettuce leaves. 
Makes 6 servings.

Nutritional Information Per Serving:
Calories: 353
Protein: 28.3
Total Fat: 12.3 grams
Saturated Fat: 2.55 grams
Carbohydrates: 34.4 grams
Cholesterol: 61 milligrams
Sodium: 311 milligrams


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 28, 2005)

Skillet Chicken and Rice
2 to 3 pounds chicken pieces, skinned 
2 carrots; peeled, sliced 1/2" 
1/2 cup onion -- chopped 
1 teaspoon bouillon, chicken, granules 
3 cups mushrooms, fresh, sliced 
3/4 cup rice, long grain 
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning 
1/4 teaspoon salt 

Spray a 12-inch skillet with non stick coating. Brown chicken pieces on all sides over medium heat - about 15 minutes; remove and set aside. Drain fat from skillet, if necessary. Add mushrooms, carrots, rice, onion, bouillon, poultry seasoning, 2 cups water, salt. Place chicken atop rice mixture. Cover; simmer 30 minutes or till chicken and rice are done. 
This chicken recipe serves 4.


----------

